# Knowledge is power, the power is to the people



## Arkantos

Hello, I'm trying to translate this phrase in Spanish to Latin:

"El conocimiento es poder, el poder es de la gente".
(Knowledge is power, the power is to the people)

My attempt in Latin:

"SCIENTIA EST VOX, VOX EST POPULI"

Is it right?


----------



## rainbowizard

Why _Vox_? Would not be better _potestas, -ātis_ or _imperium, -ii_ ?

Anyway I think that rather than genitive _Populi_ (nevertheless not wrong) would be better a dative _Populo_ or also "in" + ablative _in Populo_ to express a moral quality/attitude.


----------



## Arkantos

So, then, it would be:


"SCIENTIA POTESTAS EST, POTESTAS POPULI EST"

or

"SCIENTIA EST POTESTAS, POTESTAS EST POPULI"

What option do you recommend?

I'll appreciate a prompt reply.


----------



## radagasty

Arkantos said:


> "SCIENTIA POTESTAS EST, POTESTAS POPULI EST"
> "SCIENTIA EST POTESTAS, POTESTAS EST POPULI"


 
Both are correct, but I would go for the second.


----------



## Flaminius

Arkantos said:


> "SCIENTIA POTESTAS EST, POTESTAS POPULI EST"
> "SCIENTIA EST POTESTAS, POTESTAS EST POPULI"


 
I would replace _populi_ with _in populo_ after *rainbowizard*.   The former is "of people."


----------



## wonderment

Flaminius said:


> I would replace _populi_ with _in populo_ after *rainbowizard*.   The former is "of people."



Me, too. And I think his suggestion of the dative _populo_ is also very apt for the context. It can work both as a dative of possession (there is power to the people = people have the power) and a dative of interest/advantage.


----------



## rainbowizard

yes, I agree.
Personally I'd choose:
SCIENTIA POTESTAS EST, POTESTAS EST POPULO 
or
SCIENTIA POTESTAS EST, POTESTAS EST IN POPULO


----------



## Arkantos

Thanks a lot! Really, I'm very thankful for your help.

Zeus bless you all.


----------

